# what snack to have between excercising and main eve meal



## Carina1962 (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got the afternoon off work today and will be having some 'ME' time and going to the gym and using spa facilities.  I was just wondering what can I have as a snack (apart from fruit) to keep me going until my main meal tonight? something that will not push my BS levels up too high.  Thanks


----------



## macast (Feb 18, 2011)

as a 'treat'  I love a skinny latte    keeps me going til dinner


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 19, 2011)

you could always try nibbling on my nuts, fnar fnar!!


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 20, 2011)

lol! trouble with nuts is that they are so calorific.  If i do have them, i have about 7g which are gone in a sec.


----------



## AnnW (Feb 20, 2011)

I've been having a cereal bar as a snack , I find it very filling and tasty, Nature Valley ( I think!!) some are better than others for lack of calories and fat . My dietician told me to have them... so it's fine by me !!

Nuts too


----------

